# Westwood Mill - Linthwaite - July 2015



## degenerate (Jul 9, 2015)

Westwood Mills is a grade II listed building built in 1798 used for wool processing. In 2005 the new owners of the mill were given concent to convert the buildings for residential use which has yet to happen. It was originally powered by water via a millpond before a boiler and engine was installed. The canal runs parallel which was used to transport goods but as the 19th century saw changes to the mill, the canals were disused as faster transport was introduced and the mill was modernised. 

It now sits rotting and vandalised, when we were visiting there were even children playing in the grounds, they'll be lucky not get hurt with the condition it's in.



DSC00636 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00562 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00510 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00517 by degenerate, on Flickr


The 85hp water turbine manufactured by William Gunther and Sons, Oldham. I couldn't get any proper decent images of this as fencing has been placed around it.


DSC00545 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00547 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00588 by degenerate, on Flickr



DSC00592 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00559 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00561 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00566 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00576 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00571 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00578 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00598 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00613 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00621 by degenerate, on Flickr


Thanks for looking.


----------



## smiler (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice One, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 9, 2015)

Nicely photographed and recorded.


----------



## scribe (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks very interesting. Nice shots.


----------



## degenerate (Jul 9, 2015)

Cheers guys


----------



## Indiana Jones (Jul 9, 2015)

Them floors look brittle.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 10, 2015)

Good work there Sir. Some of those floors are bowing!


----------



## Mr beady (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice, you're getting out and about a bit aren't you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2015)

Very interesting building with some amazing machinery,Great shots here.


----------



## degenerate (Jul 10, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Good work there Sir. Some of those floors are bowing!



I didn't dare venture onto some of them, on some floors you could see all the way to the bottom through the holes!


----------



## degenerate (Jul 10, 2015)

Mr beady said:


> Nice, you're getting out and about a bit aren't you.



aye, you've got a nice website too i've been using it for ideas


----------



## degenerate (Jul 10, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Very interesting building with some amazing machinery,Great shots here.



thanks for the kind words


----------



## Garybrown28 (Oct 11, 2015)

I was here today and got some epic aerial footage. Can't wait to share it with you guys.


----------



## Garybrown28 (Oct 13, 2015)

As promised here is some aerial footage which brings this mill to life https://vimeo.com/142196451


----------



## degenerate (Oct 14, 2015)

Garybrown28 said:


> As promised here is some aerial footage which brings this mill to life https://vimeo.com/142196451



Nice video, I can see that some of it has changed since I was here.


----------

